# Uvb light for terrapins.



## Sinéado (Aug 7, 2008)

I seriously need help! i need to get a uvb lamp for my two ybs terrapins. im so confused. do i get a tube lamp that fits into the lid ?
(which i dont have on at the moment)
Does the uvb lamps that show up money and are in fly catchers qualify as acceptable?!?
or should i get a bulb to fit into a reading lamp which i can shine over the tank?
and what kind of a bulb?
a red one?
watts?
help!


----------



## red.ninja13 (Dec 27, 2008)

I got 13W Exo Terra Repti Glo 2.0 compact bulb and put it on a clamp stand. i havnt bothered with the strip light as i dont have a lid on my tank. I was advised that the lids make the humidity unbearable for them if there is not enough ventilation. But they wouldn't come up with just that light, so i have a lamp on there too.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Sinéado said:


> do i get a tube lamp that fits into the lid ?
> ( Do not put a lid on the tank as it will increase the humidity and that may cause your YBS to get an RI(Respiratory infection) )
> 
> Does the uvb lamps that show up money and are in fly catchers qualify as
> ...



I think you should look up Yellow Bellied Slider/Red Eared Slider(YBS/RES) care sheets on google and have a good read through a couple and get the information you need. You should also think about trying to find some books on YBS/RES on Amazon.co.uk: low prices in Electronics, Books, Music, DVDs & more to further help yourself look after both of them.

Can you please give us more information on the size of your turtles and give us more info on what their set-up/tank is like?


For a UVB bulb you will need a starter unit which can be found here:
starter unit, Home Garden, Cars, Parts Vehicles, Toys Games items at low prices on eBay.co.uk
REPTILE LIGHT REPTI GLO 10.0 UVB UV LIGHT 4 LIZARDS 18" on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 28-Jan-09 16:50:57 GMT)


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I posted a link to the bulb you need in your other thread repti glo 10.0 full spectrum compact fluorescent 13W on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 04-Feb-09 12:29:54 GMT)

A 2% output UVB is nowhere near enough, it should be 5% as an absolute minimum, preferably 8-10% though. Also compacts are better than tubes as they concentrate the light where it does the most good, over the basking area, compacts are also cheaper as they don't need an external ballast (starter), just screw in and switch on!


----------

